# Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016



## FlorryB (31. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen.
Ich hatte das Glück eine Dienstreise nach Mauritius privat etwas zu verlängern, um dann 4 Tage Big Game angeln zu gehen.
Mein Hotel, Le Grand Bleu, lag in Trou Aux Biches direkt gegenüber der Jetty. Die Lage und der Preis des Hotels sind optimal, alles andere deutlich darunter. Aber egal, mehr als ein Bett brauchte ich ja eh nicht.
Mein Boot war die "Le Dodo" von Marlin Tours Mauritius. Preis/Leistung ist wirklich top, die Crew ist super freundlich und absolut erfahren. Außerdem gabs am Folgetag immer leckeres Curry vom selbst gefangenen Fisch #6
Zum Angeln: Mit dem erhofften Marlin hats leider nicht geklappt. Zwei Fische gingen nach kurzen Drill verloren, zwei Marline konnten nicht gehakt werden. Dennoch war das Angeln spektakulär und ich konnte einige schöne Fische beim Trollen landen. Insgesammt konnte ich 5 Wahoos, 6 Goldmakrelen, 1 Barracuda sowie etliche Bonitos, Kawakawas & Rainbow Runner fangen. Zusätzlich gabs noch die verschiedensten Arten beim Bottom Fishing.
Insgesamt ein toller Trip und hoffentlich klapps dann beim nächsten Mal auch mit dem Marlin oder Sail.


----------



## FlorryB (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## FlorryB (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

und noch ein paar


----------



## racoon (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Petri- schicke Fische.  Vor allem der Wahoo ist ein echtes Brett.


----------



## fish4fun (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

#6#6#6

Dickes Petri, ist doch ne feine Auswahl. Aber was ist denn das für ein xxxeiß Job mit solchen Dienstreisen. Hoffentlich wurden Dir wenigstens die Ausfahrten bezahlt. #c

Gruß


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Klasse! Danke fürs Teilen #6


----------



## warrior (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Hallo,
Glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen.#6

Hattest du dort auch die Möglichkeit zu jiggen oder sogar mit stickbaits oder popper zu fischen.
Wird das dort überhaupt angeboten.
Was hat die Ausfahrt gekostet?
Gruß Helmut


----------



## derporto (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Ich weiß du hast das Ganze als Kurzbericht deklariert. Und so sind die Fotos hier auch das absolut Herausstechende in diesem Thread.

Ein paar mehr Hintergrundinfos würden deinen Bericht etwas lebhafter, spannender und vorallem informativer machen.

Trotzdem natürlich ein dickes Petri zu diesen schönen Fischen!

Mfg Dennis


----------



## PsychoBo (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Beeindruckend. 
War schon ein paar mal auf Mauritius und habe nie solche Fänge gesehen. Gratuliere!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Super Fotos! #6 

Ist der Grün/Gelbe Fisch ein Mahi-Mahi?


----------



## Krallblei (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Sabber


----------



## FlorryB (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

@ Franz, jo das ist ein Mahi-Mahi, bzw. eine Goldmakrele oder Dolphinfish. Leider verlieren die Fische ihre Farbe innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden.

@warrior, wenn du das Boot buchst, kannst du bestimmen was gemacht wird. Natürlich rät dir die Besatzung je nach Wetter zu schleppen oder zu Jiggen, aber machbar ist alles. Ich hätte auch ganz gern auf Dogtooth Tuna gejiggt, aber mein Wunsch nach einem Marlin war größer. Deshalb habe ich es die ganze Zeit mit Schleppen versucht. Verschiedenste Köder, natürlich und künstlich.

Nach den Preisen erkundige ich mich noch mal.


----------



## FlorryB (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Also Tagescharter ist 450€, Wochencharter (7Tage) 2800€.
Das Boot gibts hier zu sehen: https://fishingbooker.com/charters/view/185
Bei Interesse könnte ich Kontakt zum Eigner (deutschsprachig) oder zur Crew (englisch- und französischsprachig) herstellen.


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

schöne Fische...

Aber warum wurden Bilder von deinem Trip im Januar 2016 auf fishingbooker.com schon am 02.Oktober 2015 gepostet??? #c


----------



## FlorryB (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Ich war im Oktober auch zum Arbeiten auf Mauritius. Da war ich nach der Arbeit einen Tag mit dem Boot draussen. Habe an dem Tag 8 Goldmakrelen gefangen. Beim zweiten Trip nach Mauritius, wo ich 4 Tage Angeln war, habe ich keine Bilder von den 6 gefangenen Goldmakrelen gemacht. Daher habe ich 2 Bilder vom Oktober hinzugetan. Die Größe der Goldmakrelen war aber identisch, zwischen 120-150cm.


----------



## warrior (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Danke für die Preis-Info,
 da sind die Preise aber ordentlich angehoben worden. Vor 7-8 Jahren bezahlte ich noch 270 Euro für eine Tagestour.

 Gruß Helmut


----------



## saily (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kurzbericht Mauritius Januar 2016*

Ich bin mit dem Boot auch schon gefahren. Cpt. Jerome versteht sein Handwerk! Dennoch haben wir damals in 6 Ausfahrten auch keinen Marlinbiss bekommen. Ich war aber bewusst in der Nachsaison Ende März Anfang April weil ich auf einen großen Blue oder einen der zu dieser Zeit oft vorbeiziehenden Yellowfintuna gehofft hatte. Leider hatte beides nicht geklappt. Aber das lag nicht daran, dass das Boot schlecht gewesen wäre.

Inzwischen fisch ich wieder ab Black River. Die Fischerei auf Marlin ist dort einfach besser. Das sagten mir damals sogar die Fischer von trou aux biches - "For Marlin go to Tamarin"... der 
Norden mit den vorgelagerten Inseln ist sicher besser fürs jiggen oder ähnliches - aber auf Marlin ist Black River einfach "the place to be". Wenn es dort auch oft zäh ist - die Chancen sind insgesamt dort doch am besten auf Mauri!! 
Und die Preise mit den älteren Booten vom Centre de Peche de la Carangue sind halt auch nochmal günstiger. Ich fahre auch für 260 Euro ganztags auf Marlin - aber es gibt nur noch 1 Boot dass zu diesem Preis fährt. Irgendwo zwischen 350 und 500 Euro liegen dann Welten. Für 450 gibt es 43ft Boote mit 700 PS... keine Ahnung (aber eine Vorstellung) wie sich das rechnet.

Mauritius ist der Ort wo man zum Fischen hinfliegt wenn man old style auf Marlin fischen will und diesen auch mitnehmen will und evtl. eine Trophäe vom Fisch will. Das geht nur noch an wenigen Orten auf der Welt!! Wer auf C+R steht findet viel bessere Ziele wo man am Tag mehrere Marline releasen kann und diese meist gar nicht sieht. Deshalb flieg ich für Marlin nur noch privat zu Freunden oder nach Mauri.

Aloha

saily


----------

